# legal issue at the embassy



## jlderraz (Jul 6, 2015)

please help me with this issue:

My husband moved back to morocco before that the FBI can arrest him for bank fraud.he went to morocco (he is an American/Moroccan). Now i need him to go to the USA embassy to notarize some important document for kids school and he refused saying that once he goes inside the USA embassy in morocco that they will arrest him.My question is :can the usa embassy arrest you inside the embassy and send you back home? Please answer if you are 1000% sure
Thanks for the help


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at the Wikipedia article on the Diplomatic Security Service: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diplomatic_Security_Service It appears that most, if not all consulates and embassy have DSS agents and these guys do indeed have the power to arrest someone, especially on a Federal charge, as it appears your husband has lodged against him.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

jlderraz said:


> please help me with this issue:
> 
> My husband moved back to morocco before that the FBI can arrest him for bank fraud.he went to morocco (he is an American/Moroccan). Now i need him to go to the USA embassy to notarize some important document for kids school and he refused saying that once he goes inside the USA embassy in morocco that they will arrest him.My question is :can the usa embassy arrest you inside the embassy and send you back home? Please answer if you are 1000% sure
> Thanks for the help


I cannot figure out what documents the U.S. would require to be notarized regarding your kids school, so that whole issue raises questions.

That being said, I wonder if your husband could, from outside the embassy, give you the power of attorney on the matter, which would then allow you to enter the U.S. embassy and use your power of attorney to sign the documents.
(Notice: I have zero experience in this type of matter.)


----------

